# Lian Li O11 Mini - AiO vorne/seitlich oder oben?



## Martul (25. Februar 2021)

Hallo Leute, ich bin dabei mir einen neuen PC zusammen zu stellen. Das Gehäuse soll ein Lian Li O11 Dynamic Mini werden. Den geplanten Ryzen 7 5800X möchte ich gerne mit einer AiO kühlen. Da das O11 Mini (je nach Mainboard-Größe) Platz für den Radiator der AiO oben oder vorne/seitlich bietet überlege ich gerade, welche Anordnung sinnvoll ist:

Möglichkeit: Luft rein: 2x140mm Lüfter vorne/seitlich, 3x120mm Lüfter unten; Luft raus: 360er Radiator oben, 1x120mm Lüfter hinten (geht nur mit mATX-Mainboard)
Möglichkeit: Luft rein: 3x120mm Lüfter unten; Luft raus: 280er Radiator vorne/seitlich, 3x120mm Lüfter oben, 1x120mm Lüfter hinten
Möglichkeit: Luft rein: 3x120mm Lüfter unten, 280er Radiator vorne/seitlich; Luft raus: 3x120mm Lüfter oben, 1x120mm Lüfter hinten
Da dieser Build mein erster sein wird kenne ich mich noch nicht gut genug mit dem Airflow aus und hoffe auf eure Expertise und Erfahrungen  Die erste und dritte Möglichkeit sind ja quasi Standard, aber von der zweiten Möglichkeit habe ich noch nirgendwo gelesen. Ergibt die zweite Möglichkeit Sinn? Da der Radiator im O11 Mini ja vorne an der Seite sitzt habe ich überlegt, dass es beim Luft reinziehen möglicherweise zu Verwirbelungen im Gehäuse kommen könnte. Beim Rauspusten würde ich das vermeiden und die Abwärme der CPU würde nicht bei der Grafikkarte landen. Die Abwärme der GPU würde dann durch Luftzufuhr von unten nach oben und hinten raus transportiert werden. Was sagt ihr dazu?

Sonst noch wichtig:

Grafikkarte: Radeon 6800XT (wenn zu humanen Preisen verfügbar, sonst gebrauchte GTX 1070 als Übergangslösung)
Spiele: CoD MW + Warzone, Rust, Valheim, AC
Monitor aktuell FHD mit 73 Hz --> angestrebt wird (U)WQHD mit min. 144 Hz


----------



## Nathenhale (25. Februar 2021)

ich würde Seitlich und unten rein und oben über die AIO raus. Damm wird zwar der CPU etwas wärmer aber die Graka Dankt dir. Alternativ kannst du auch überall rein und nur hinten raus. Der Überdruck im Gehäuse sorgt dann dafür das aus jeder Freien Ritze im Case "warme" Luft rausgedrückt wird.


----------

